# American Media Inc Files For Bankruptcy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

American Media Inc Files For Bankruptcy NEW YORK (AP) – American Media, publisher of The National Enquirer supermarket tabloid, said Monday that it plans to file for bankruptcy protection in about two weeks. American Media said it will file a prepackaged plan, which the company said should allow it to emerge from bankruptcy less than [...]

*Read More...*


----------

